# How to Completely Evacuate My Bowels?



## Ashaa

Hello Everyone,

I suffer from IBS & LG. I tried to do complete evacuation 3 times before but none of them eliminate my odor completely. There was always still a little odor . But now I don't want to risk anymore cause I'm worried about losing my job...

Does anyone know How to do complete evacuation correctly ? how many days before "The big days" I should stop eating? And How many days After that I could go on water (ORS & glucose)?

Please help me...


----------



## Enkidu

What do you mean by complete evacuation? How did you try it 3 times? I only did it once, with laxatives that the doctor gave me before gastroscopy and colonoscopy, but that's not something I would recommend. You cannot run empty just to keep your job or before the big day. If you meant you have incomplete evacuation, my doctor suggested psyllium husk (Metamucil) for it, but it just made me gassier and go more often, but not less odour.


----------



## j123

Eat a very clean diet and see how that goes for you. I get next to no lg when I eat absolutely NO processed foods or foods with preservatives. Avoid dairy, sugar and eat organic foods as much as possible. Personally, my diet is very boring. But not getting LG makes it worth it! I can eat Greek yogurt, berries, organic rye bread, organic peanut butter, the lowest sugar jam I can find, white rice and fish (just not fried, only grilled).

Be very vigilant reading food labels, and I know it is really, really hard but try not to stress yourself out. I have had office jobs while my LG was really bad and stress can make it worse. Do your best to remain calm and I hope my advice or someone elses gives you a little bit of relief


----------



## thickthighs1

j123, your right on the money..thats what I do also..but my diet is more bland than yours...but I don't have stinky LG anymore so it is worth it.

enkidu, stay away from the high fructose corn syrup...try probiotics-I don't know how,but the right ones will help you with the LG.You may to try different ones,to see which ones work for you .Find one that has pre and pro biotics. Follow FODMAP diet.

We've all benn there,we know there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Ashaa

Thank you for your replies
I always do complete evac. this way: I eat a light meal (soup) 36 hours before the day, then take a laxative , drink 1 litr water during 1 hour per 3 hours. And also I use Enema at least 3 time.
I have Low FODMAP, Gluten free, Dairy free and Vegan diet. My odor is less than before , but it still remains. I never eat junk foods but I don't understand why even water gives me gas!
I met 2 Colorectal surgeon, one of them said I should do kegel exercises, another advised me to using enema everyday. I exercise 3 times a day but it seams I have too much gas to be able to keep it. I pass gas every second!


----------



## yzz

I too have improved my situation by ensuring that my bowels are always empty. I get up around 3 hours before I have to leave my apartment and drink 1 or 2 cups of coffee to get my bowels moving. I also use Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula #1 every night to make it easier to go in the morning. Also weighted squats, lunges, and other exercises have drastically improved my situation, strengthening the muscles around the sphincter. I also apply Vitamin E oil to my external hemmhroids and take a vitamin e suppository every other night for the internal ones.

I also take an Align probiotic every morning, and have recently started taking Pepto-Gest Peppermint Oil capsules, which in the beginning of my problem did nothing but now (probably because I'm at a healthier stage than 2 years ago) it started working very nicely.

Also, don't drink coffee during the day (unless you want to trigger a bowel movement). Instead, if you need to stay awake, you can try Caffeine Energy patches from CaffeineLand.com or somewhere else.

All the best -- yzz


----------



## thickthighs1

yzz,

i have to try the peppermint oil capsules


----------



## yzz

thickthighs1, go for it. It was actually one of the first supplements I used and it didn't really help me, but now it's amazing. Try PeptoGest brand.

My strategy has been to hit this problem at every angle I'm aware of:

(1) Bacterial Overgrowth \ IBS - gluten-free diet, align probiotics (all other probiotics didn't help me), enteric coated peppermint capsules, stay away from all manufactured foods, fructose, red meat, smoked salmon is really bad for me

(2) Possible muscle atrophy and rectal prolapse - leg muscle exercises like weighted squats, lungs, etc.

(3) Hemorrhoids - a side effect to this problem but brings with it a load of other problems, like constipation - I use vitamin e oil on external hemorrhoids and vitamin e suppositories on inner ones

-yzz


----------



## j123

Just straight up Leaky gas like most people post about on here. Rancid rotten/fecal/sewerage like gas that comes out every few mins or at seemingly random times without me actually feeling it or realizing till I smell it. I don't get it anymore unless I deviate from my diet (which I explained above) unless I get stressed. I do believe that everyone has their own theory for a reason as it seems to differ slightly from person to person, could you agree with that? For me, I believe it is to do with how I am digesting certain foods and the inability of my body to produce certain enzymes to break down certain foods, food additives, preservatives or large amounts of food. Once apon a time I could eat anything, not worrying about how much I ate or when I ate it. Now, eating is contrived and always the same. You do get bored with the limitations of foods, but compared to others around the world.... I'm not going to complain about it


----------



## tummyrumbles

The best way is to keep a detailed diary of everything you do, everything you eat, when you go to the toilet and how long it takes to evacuate. Some days evacuation will be a lot quicker than others, with very little gas during the day and these are the days you want to base your diet on. If you keep a diary you'll start to see a pattern. For me the biggest cause of leaky gas is constipation, and the worst offenders are refined starches - white rice, pastries, puddings, pasta etc. Food intolerances cause constipation too, but if I had to choose between constipating food and too much fibre I'd choose the fibre, which will at least come out eventually. I follow the low FODMAP recommendations for veges and evacuation seems to be quickest when I fill up on some wholemeal toast when I need to. It's a delicate balancing act. Too much fibre, or the wrong type of fibre, causes a very long wait between bowel movements, up to 45 minutes for me. But refined starches are worse in that nothing comes out at all, leading to the worst possible leaky gas. The best diet for me is based on salad and cheese for lunch and low fodmap veges with meat/fish at night. I have a pot of tea to get going in the morning. I'm still experimenting with snack foods at the moment.


----------



## Mikeydidit

great replies in this thread.


----------



## CeliacBabe

Hi, Ashaa---

You remind me of me before I was diagnosed with Celiac Disease. Celiac is a very "yeasty" disease that turns your bowels into a little fermentation & yeast factory. This is where all that non-stop, foul-smelling gas is produced.

Here's what helped me:

Celiac diagnosis
Gluten-free & lactose-free diet
Coffee enemas
Colosan colon cleanse product

Hope this helps you & others.

God bless,

CeliacBabe


----------



## JMH91

Coffee enemas might kill you.

Just use tap water transanal irrigation home kit, prescribed by a doctor


----------

